# Inside Cervelo



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I came across this on the Cervelo homepage forum and thought it was a good read:

Behind the scenes at Cervelo Cycles in Toronto


----------



## Doc1911 (May 23, 2012)

That was an interesting read. Thanks for posting it. I need to spend more time on the Cervello site - I take that back, I just need to get my new R3 and spend more time on it ... :thumbsup:



Rashadabd said:


> I came across this on the Cervelo homepage forum and thought it was a good read:
> 
> Behind the scenes at Cervelo Cycles in Toronto


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Amen! It's killing me how long it is taking to get my cranks and wheels here so I can get this thing on the road!!


----------



## Doc1911 (May 23, 2012)

I am suppose to hear back today on when mine will be in. One day next week, but which day? :idea:



Rashadabd said:


> Amen! It's killing me how long it is taking to get my cranks and wheels here so I can get this thing on the road!!


----------



## pReTeNd3r (Jul 8, 2012)

Nice read up...


----------

